# Crop Not Emptying



## Amatiq (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi, my 4 1/2 week old, who's been doing beautifully, has something going on with his crop. Crop was empty yesterday am. Fed first 2 feedings normally. 3rd feeding I was concerned because he took less than usual, but it's also near the time when they want to slim down some. Last feeding of the night didn't happen because crop seemed really full...more full than I left it. 
Got up at midnight to check on baby, and crop was still full and getting bubbly. So I gave baking soda water (about 1 cc), then milked the crop. That went ok, and the stuff that came out actually just looked like normal formula-not terribly sour smelling or anything. 
I gave the spice remedy, and sat with bird until I saw the muscles of the crop doing their thing. Then (it was now 3 hours after milking crop), I gave 2 cc's of watery formula and a bit of applesauce. 
This morning the crop still looks kind of fullish. Baby has no appetite. I can see the peristyalic (sp?) muscles moving normally, but it's not emptying well. Baby pooped overnight, and that looks normal. 
Is it normal for the baby's appetite to be depressed and crop to be slowish after this kind of thing?


----------



## Amatiq (Jan 7, 2016)

update: per vet advice, flushed the crop again with alka seltzer-this time got some stuff that looked older and ookier. Baby immediately went into a feeding frenzy, took some pedialyte and hour and a half later took diluted formula with spice remedy. I think we've made progress, he looks much more comfy and is preening and doing his normal stuff.


----------



## EllenD (Oct 9, 2016)

I would watch him very, very closely to make sure his crop is emptying regularly and his breath has no "sour" smell; it may very well be a yeast infection and he may need medication. Keep his formula thin for a day or two, and make sure you keep him hydrated, you may want to mix the formula with unflavored Pedialyte for the next day or so, and possibly add a drop or two of apple cider vinegar.

"Dance like nobody's watching..."


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm glad you have taken action and are already in contact with a vet. Is he warm enough? Lack of sufficient warmth can drastically slow digestion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amatiq (Jan 7, 2016)

The brooder is sitting at about 81-83 degrees and baby is fully feathered.


----------

